# Stressing over dentist



## abbiesmommy (Oct 28, 2003)

alright....so I have a dentist appt. tomorrow to get a root canal finished. I had to cancel once already for fear that my D would not allow me to sit in the chair for an hour. In my previous appt (where I had a root canal) I was embarrassed when I had to go in the middle and so tod my Dr "it must have been something i ate". he had to take all devices off my mouth and allow me to go. when i got to the bathroom - i couldnt go...i had MADE MYSELF THINK I HAD TO GO. Now I have the appt tomorrow and all I can think about is "what if I have to go?" as you all know it is the worst feeling in the world when that rush comes on and you know you need to focus on getting to a bathroom and nothing else. I am fixated on this.Please tell me it'll be ok!!! You all have helped so much already, I just need some reassurance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

Its a control thing, and that feeds your anxiety. Might make even a "C" type have to go.







Being in that chair all hooked up is bound to scream at you "Im not in control!!", and your "D" might be a control factor.


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

I've had the same worries when going to a dentist but I found that the fresh air on the way to the dentist and a TV in the waiting room helped distract my mind. Kept telling myself, it will soon be over, all the hours in a day and this appointment lasts 2o mins or so...YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Abbiesmom,I have my last visit to the dentist today (perm crown) and am so excited to finally be finished I am not stressing. I make it very clear to my doc to overdose my gums with lidocaine as I have very sensitive teeth. Plus I double my meds and they help keep my stomach at a tolerable level.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey AbbiesMommy how did the dentist go....I had a moderate experience this time...had to get the shot twice to make it stop hurting but my tummy did fine. I am very proud of myself for tricking my tummy into believing everything was gonna be pain free....Anyway hope you did OK


----------



## abbiesmommy (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi!Well, i went in and told my dentist what I have been going thru and he said that he completely understood and to just let him know if he should stop and I could go to the bathroom. That alone made me feel so much better. I still had that uncomfortable quease in my groin, but I just told myself to think of something else. I squeezed my hands together so tightly that it hurt - and that seemed to get my mind off of the groin!Anyway, I made it through and after that I even felt brave enough to go to the mall and I made it thru there without having to use a bathroom. A small achievement to some - a HUGE one to me.Thanks so much for asking - hope you are doing well!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

That's great! Our minds have so much control over our bodies -- its just a matter of pushing the right button. That's what we all need -- a button that, when pushed, injects some kind of relaxant into our gut. Also, I've found out that if I am honest with people about it, I have much less problems. Part of the anxiety is trying to hide the fact that you have problems so that you are not embarrassed. Everyone has medical problems, though, and although it may be embarassing to tell someone, it takes off so much stress. You don't have to worry about not wanting to ask someone to pull over so that you can go to the bathroom; or take a break from a meeting for that purpose. I'm glad IBS is getting so much coverage in national papers now and that most people are understanding.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------

